# MOEN PUSHON PLASTIC CR19 AND WC SUPPLY DYI ALL IN ONE.......opinions?



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...artial&Ntx=mode+matchall&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber


Have a look at this all plastic CR19 w/ WC feed. Go's right over the ferrule. I bought one to show friends, kind of like a gag item. It feels like something a kid gets out of the dentists grab bag.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Moen is out of control. Since when are they in the PVF side of things? Their divorce from contractors has been apparent for some time, but they sure didnt waste time showing their new DIY/hack mistress off.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

All those who praise hd and blowes for being open on the weekend and being a few bucks cheaper than your contractor friendly suppliers, grease up before you walk in there to buy parts next time. I hope you like what they have in store for you.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That type of valve may be new for Moen, but its not really that new. What difference does it make to use that valve or a sharkbite, its built that same way.

I hope Moen goes bankrupt, but you know they won't. They made a business decision and now they are probably selling more faucets than ever.

I never liked them so, I don't really care.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Those have been around awhile. complete junk. I have pulled out ones that slam shut by themselves. lol


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

HD has been in cahoots with Moen for a while with complimentary product lines.....towel bars and such. Makes an easy sell to put a stack of those right next to the faucets, with the big MOEN name on it. Obviously, Moen is not manufacturing those, just licensing the name. 

Same for those supply stops. It is obvious that that is the ACCOR FLo-Tite http://www.accortechnology.com/4ALLSpec_PVC.pdf licensed to the Moen name.

By the way.....it says brushed chrome! What the should clarify is that it means "GRAY PLASTIC". Those valves are 100% genuine plastic. No metal in sight!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

When I was working for a Plumbing Co the supply house gave us 3 houses worth of those stop valves w/ supply.

They were easy to install and def cut down on time.

They contain zero lead.

They have a ten year warranty.

With sharkbites taking off the way they did, we will soon see entire homes and jobs with push-tight fittings being the fitting of choice.

I bet they sell the chit outta them.


----------



## sheeptown44 (Oct 31, 2010)

garbage.what happens when the connection to the fixture goes bad , after its been connected and diconnected a few times. crapola


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

sheeptown44 said:


> garbage.what happens when the connection to the fixture goes bad , after its been connected and diconnected a few times. crapola


I have replaced many of them for just that reason


----------



## sheeptown44 (Oct 31, 2010)

same here, the directions on the old white kind say turn to the right to remove, and replace or debur pipe as needed, crapola


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

With valves like this most people would have no choice but to call a plumber. 

The ones I installed have lasted 5+ years with no problems.

I normally change out the stops anyway when installin a new faucet or toilet. 
The multi-turn stops always go to leakin when you turn them. 

There all crapola


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

This one is funny, from the Home Depot website

"Pressure tested to 1000 PSI."

LOL! 

"Hey boss, the engineer specified angle valves that MUST be able to withstand 1000PSI! What are we going to do?!"

"No problem buddy boy, Home Depot has everything we need to do the job right"
:laughing:


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I like those valves. People pay me good money to remove everyone of them from the home and install a quality product after one of them lets loose and floods the home.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Those old white push on stops always made me nervous. They were so easy to break. There was a tract builder in Colorado Springs who built hundreds of homes with these POS things installed. I don't know if they were specified by the builder or if they were installed by the original plumbing contractor's choice, but what I do know is that after the company I worked for picked up the contract, we were replacing them constantly.

If they were constructed of solid brass it would be one thing, but these look like chrome plated plastic crap to me.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I have only seen these stops in mobile homes, and then was happy to have anything to turn off the water. I hate looking for meters in the country no telling were its at.:furious:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Those plastic push-on stops are the finest chinese valves money can buy.:whistling2: I used to work for a contractor that wanted to save time during the final, so he had us using the ones that once you pushed it on the stub-out, it wasn't coming off. It had those little stainless steel tabs inside that prevented it from ever coming off.


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

M-i-c-k-e-y m-o-u-s-e


----------

